

Tell HN: Rochester, NY Meetup - wooby
http://www.meetup.com/Rochester-Hackers/calendar/11365915/

======
wooby
We meet at RIT and this will be our third meeting. There will be a
presentation on GPU programming with CUDA, and pizza! (as long as it lasts ;)

I made an announcement a few months ago, but school wasn't in session yet. So,
if you're in school in the area come on by! If you need a ride to RIT drop a
note to either me or on the Meetup page and we'll figure something out.

